# setup



## fishman1234 (Nov 4, 2011)

i have a 55 gallon tank with chichlids in there..i want to put rocks and stuff in there.. i was wondering if i can use building bricks and cinder blocks to decorate the tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Real cinder blocks have 2 drawbacks, they are very sharp and fish can be injured chasing through them and they can drastically affect water chemistry. Clay pottery is usually okay if it has a smooth finish and non-toxic or no glaze. I use upside down strawberry pots in tanks. IMO, if you wouldn't want to handle something without gloves, don't put it in a tank. This goes for lava rock also. Porcelain and smooth terra cotta block are usually fine. Slate is good, it stacks nice. "River rock" is cheap and nice and smooth, but heavy, so be careful once it gets covered by algae.

I've thought about getting some of those curved clay roof tiles, they should make lots of caves and be durable.


----------



## fishman1234 (Nov 4, 2011)

my thing is that i want the rocks to be tall and big i don't want little ones then i will just have a huge empty space from the muddle to the top...that's why i am looking for something tall


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I pull my own rocks from local rivers and..well anywhere I find one I like. I put vinegar on the rocks before they go in the tank. If it fizzles then its a negative on that one. To clean them up I scrub em like crazy and run them through the dish washer with no soap. repeat, repeat, repeat. Just make sure before you put them in to wash them under the tap very thoroughly to wash off any soap residue that could have been in the dish washer.


----------



## fishman1234 (Nov 4, 2011)

i live in in the city we don't have rivers or lakes here lol


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Just wondering why vinegar?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Using vinegar on the rock shows if it has calcareous minerals which are dangerous for aquarium use.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

grogan said:


> Using vinegar on the rock shows if it has calcareous minerals which are *dangerous for aquarium use*.


Not entirely true. It depends on which type of cichlids are being stocked.

For example, rock 'failing' the 'vinegar test' are actually *ideal* in african rift lake cichlid set ups as rift lake cichlids thrive in high pH, hard and alkaline environments. 

Fizzing indicates the presence of calcium carbonate or carbonate which means the rock will contribute to increased carbonate hardness/alkalinity, conditions ideal for malawi's and tanganyikan's.

But it correct that rocks that 'fail' the vinegar test should not be used for soft water or low ph set ups.


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Aha. Never heard of that. Cool


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look at "pavers". Smooth 'bricks' or 'stones" sold for landscaping that are really cast concrete, but are not sharp or rough. The will likely spike the alkalinity of the tank, but for East African cichlids, its okay. The only drawback is the cost. River rock you buy by the pound, pavers are $s per each.


----------

